# There's a lot of it going around...



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I find it really annoying that when anyone gets a cold/flu, one of the first things that colleagues/friends say is:
_
'Ohh there's a bug going round' or "there's a lot of that about'._

They're just one of those shite social sentences, people pepper their conversation with, in order to make that person feel better! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

And................

When they moan at you for coming into to work, but then again moan & whinge the minute you phone in sick! :evil:

Can't bloody win!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

yeah, happens all the time.....

how are you by the way?

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i think i am getting a cold they said at work there is a lot of it going around have any of you heard any thing :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Everywhere I have been lately people have been coughing visiously! Bloody put your hand or a hanky over your mouth if you have to cough and stop coughing near me. Keep your germs to yourself!

Went out yesterday, woman was coughing so bad she almost chocked. When I looked over she was coughing up blood in her tissue. Whilst she must have been quite ill and I did sympathise, it put me right off my lunch!

Same to people who sneeze. We can all do it descreet with practise, but some have to sneeze really loud, do a big sniff and wipe their nose sideways with the back of their hand. Lovely!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

or it could be a bit of a wind up.... did you see the pop idol or x factor whatever, trio came up with that line with a tongue in cheek everytime someone who couldnt sing blamed the fact on a cough/cold or otherwise... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dee said:


> did you see the pop idol or x factor


Dee your secret is out! :lol: . Now we know what you watch  :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


> or it could be a bit of a wind up.... did you see the pop idol or x factor whatever, trio came up with that line with a tongue in cheek everytime someone who couldnt sing blamed the fact on a cough/cold or otherwise... :lol:


shock horror you meen some of the people on the x factor cant sing never it cant be :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I admit it... I love the highlights of SC tearing apart some noddy who thinks they can sing :lol: - fast forward through it on Sky+ honest :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bec21tt said:


> And................
> 
> When they moan at you for coming into to work, but then again moan & whinge the minute you phone in sick! :evil:
> 
> Can't bloody win!


Too true  
I'll have to ring myself to ask for sick leave.

I did this 2 weeks ago and took a few days off with flu, -flu, not a cold- which I now have since 4!! weeks [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] 
Bleeding floors me


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Always reminds me of the Billy Connoly's sketch:

_There's a bug going around. What? Just the ONE?_


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Always reminds me of the Billy Connoly's sketch:
> 
> _There's a bug going around. What? Just the ONE?_


what was it you said about winter nights?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Always reminds me of the Billy Connoly's sketch:
> ...


He said "it must be cold up there in the land of giants"


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Went out yesterday, woman was coughing so bad she almost chocked. When I looked over she was coughing up blood in her tissue. Whilst she must have been quite ill and I did sympathise, it put me right off my lunch!


That'll be a bit more serious than just a cough - could be either TB or lung cancer! You had better hope it's not TB! :?

Simon.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Bugger - missed these. What I said, as in your old age you are clearly forgetful, is that the long dark winter nights must just fly by...

Land of the giants? Freaks more like!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Had to laugh yesterday as one of my friends said this about three times in a couple of hours when someone commented on a cold and he said "don't worry mate, it's going around".

I laughed and he didn't get what i was laughing about.

Second time someone else sneezed and he said "Bless you, seems to be going around this cold doesn't it." Grrrrrrrrrr. Made me laugh but wince at the same time.

Having said that, there does seem to be quite a bit going around; a couple of friends have a "cold" and both my flatmates have it as well


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

L8_0RGY said:


> Having said that, there does seem to be quite a bit going around; a couple of friends have a "cold" and both my flatmates have it as well


LOL :lol: There's apparently a bug going round.... [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tdk said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Went out yesterday, woman was coughing so bad she almost chocked. When I looked over she was coughing up blood in her tissue. Whilst she must have been quite ill and I did sympathise, it put me right off my lunch!
> ...


Agree with Simon here


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Having said that, there does seem to be quite a bit going around; a couple of friends have a "cold" and both my flatmates have it as well
> ...


Woke up with a sore throat this morning, i seemed to have - touch wood - nipped it in the bud as it feels a lot better now.

Did someone say other people had this rare symptom? :lol: :roll:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

L8_0RGY said:


> Woke up with a sore throat this morning


there's a lot of that about.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dee said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up with a sore throat this morning
> ...


Probably because Orgy has been kissing too many girlies! :twisted: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


If only you knew :wink: :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

L8_0RGY said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


Why? Who/what have you kissing then?? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


Just you wait: it'll get better :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Girls who've been leaving their phone numbers on my windscreen on scraps saying "Call me, L8 0RGY 2NITE"!!!!!

You won't believe it, but i've had two notes on my car saying this in the last two weeks, i've texted the number and eventually met up with the authors and it has turned out to be members of the female species who are interested in talking about more than my number plate!!! :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


It does - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=51503


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

L8_0RGY said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


Nice one [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 8) [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Why? Who/what have you kissing then?? :wink:


Girls who've been leaving their phone numbers on my windscreen on scraps saying "Call me, L8 0RGY 2NITE"!!!!!

has turned out to be members of the female species who are interested in talking about more than my number plate!!! :lol: [/quote]

They want to rip your clothes off, wedge their tongues between your gums, and make passionate lurrve on your hot steamy Orgy bonnet I reckon!  :-*

Which girl wouldn't!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Abi!!!!
It's not bloody x-mas yet. In fact, it's 20C up here
[talking about this bearded Father Christmas as your avatar]

I got a client/friend who now is in the fifth week with flu/cold!!!! But he hasn't taken any time off work


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Abi!!!!
> It's not bloody x-mas yet. In fact, it's 20C up here
> [talking about this bearded Father Christmas as your avatar]
> 
> I got a client/friend who now is in the fifth week with flu/cold!!!! But he hasn't taken any time off work


Hehehe Dani your the first to spot my avatar .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Abi!!!!
> ...


That's my 20:20 vision :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And your now ahead of me with your post count!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> And your now ahead of me with your post count!


Am I 

I must have too much time on my hands :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > And your now ahead of me with your post count!
> ...


Well done 8) :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Not sure. Should I be working ... out :?:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Have a break .... have a kit kat!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got back to work today after me hols,40% of the staff are off on the sick apparently there is something going around :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > And your now ahead of me with your post count!
> ...


You MUST have too much time on your hands if your post count can beat Abi's - just look how many she posted last night!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


  OK OK, so I went for it but as if it isn't enough you waving at me from your office window whilst at your desk but now your stalking me with my posts too now :twisted:  :wink: :-* .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


I still have a long way to go to catch up with Vlas and I'm longer on this forum than he is/was :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I still have a long way to go to catch up with Vlas and I'm longer on this forum than he is/was :roll:


ps: I'm on here only a month longer than Vlas


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and I originally joined in December 2000, not as it says in my avatar.
That date relates to the time when the forum was "lost"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahh but Dani, you know what he was like with his posts! :lol: .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Ahh but Dani, you know what he was like with his posts! :lol: .


I do  :roll:


----------

